# Anyone try burning any Mimosa?



## indiansprings (Dec 17, 2011)

This afternoon I've got to remove a big Mimosa tree for the MIL, it is fairly big three 16-24" trunks coming up out of a common base. It'll prolly make a cord or a little more. I've never heard anyone say how it burns, is it worth cutting up into firewood or is it the kind of wood you just need to block up throw on the trailer and haul to the burn pile. I sure don't want to sell it to a customer if it isn't any good. 
I guess I could always donate it to a needy family if it has any kind of heat value.


----------



## CTYank (Dec 17, 2011)

DAGS "mimosa wood properties" returned (among others):
Mimosa Wood Information | eHow.com

Read down a couple paragraphs.

Never have seen the stuff up here.


----------



## hardpan (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a few of them. I am at the northern edge of their temperament, a warm climate tree. Generally they flare out from near the ground into multiple limb/trunks. They grow very fast, almost like a weed making good shady areas to sit beneath. As fast as they grow I can't imagine them having much heat value. I would burn it myself but I burn almost anything. I would hesitate selling to a customer expecting to bank a good heating fire. Digging them out is a pain because they have a tap root second to none.


----------



## hardpan (Dec 17, 2011)

I just read the description above. According to that I might be able to heat with it and while sitting next to the fire I can take a trip and not even leave the farm. Talk about the ultimate campfire wood. LOL


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Dec 17, 2011)

I've burned it-it burns fast and doesn't throw much heat. I'd rate it a few notches above Poplar. I got some from the neighbor when Hurricane Irene cracked hers in half last Summer figuring I'd use some for kindling next year. It lights easy but is "quick hot and quick out".


----------



## wudpirat (Dec 17, 2011)

*Mimosa*

I had to cut one down in Shelton at my other place. It was close to forty feet with three trunks. The early snow in Oct. split it open.
The wood was hard about like Maple with an unusual color patern. Haven't tried to burn it yet, still too green.
The real sleeper in my wood pile is Palonia. Stuff is hard, splits reasonably, dries quick and burns great. The good part is nobody wants it, almost like Pine, it's considered junk wood. I have pulled some out of a swamp. the bark had slipped and the wood was soaked.
It had laid in that wet for mabe five years and not a sign of rot. Maple would have turned to punk.
As for the Mimosa, it will be added to my "mystery" wood pile and burned, wood is wood, it all burns. :smile2:

FREDM, The old wood pirate


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, it looks like it will be "donation" wood. I'll give to family I know heats only with wood and has several kids, I kept them in wood last year for free. They needed the help, and they are very thankful for any kind of wood. In turn they kept me in eggs. Was a great trade as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## brewmonster (Dec 17, 2011)

CTYank said:


> DAGS "mimosa wood properties" returned (among others):
> Mimosa Wood Information | eHow.com
> 
> Read down a couple paragraphs.
> ...



Please understand that the plant discussed in that ehow article is _Mimosa hostilis_, a tropical tree. The thing we have here, commonly called mimosa, is_ Albizzia julibrissin_. Both are in the pea family, but are only superficially similar. "Silktree" would be a better common name for _Albizzia_.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 17, 2011)

never burned any, but I have been known to knock a few back, esp on vacation


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Dec 17, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Thanks for the info guys, it looks like it will be "donation" wood. I'll give to family I know heats only with wood and has several kids, I kept them in wood last year for free. They needed the help, and they are very thankful for any kind of wood. In turn they kept me in eggs. Was a great trade as far as I'm concerned.



Good for you keeping the less fortunate in mind! Gotta rep ya for it as soon as Im allowed to! That's why I love this site....bunch of people always looking out for the other guy.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 17, 2011)

As a general rule, I'd say any concoction of wine mixed with orange juice and served in a pitcher with ice and citrus slices will tend to not burn.


----------



## pajeepman (Apr 29, 2019)

Old Post, but how was anybody's experience burning mimosa. I got a bunch last week and just split it. Split really easy but I have a feeling it's not going to be the best firewood but it was free so it'll work.

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## Samuel3rd (Nov 16, 2019)

Seasoned, it’s pretty mediocre. Low to mid heat, vague aroma, and pretty soft. I had quite a few I cut down, and I found that it’s best to mix it 50/50 with harder wood and “sandwich” the stack. A split 18” long 16” round log in a stove that’s already lit will burn for about an hour and a half (90mins) before it’s in a million pieces. If you mix it with hardwood it helps you to keep from stoking the fire as much falling apart in larger pieces over its burn time, thus keeping everything moving for an even burn. I actually use some greener pieces from time to time to cool the stove slowly during the day. It doesn’t produce as much buildup or smoke as other green woods being burnt that I’ve used (birch, poplar, locust, sweetgum, maple, hickory, and oak) so I’ve kind of grown to like it in that regard. This is my experience over 18 months and just what I’ve noticed. Definitely don’t hesitate if it’s free


----------

